# Two New Jumpers...



## Bend The Light (Apr 10, 2011)

I found a jumping spider in the house, on the window sill...must have come in when the window was open int he sun.
He was a little dusty...

taken with a 90mm f2.8 macro with 12cm macro tubes. Quite pleased with the lighting, especially the first. Second is a good "eye" shot, but not so good lighting...




Jumper at home (bit dusty) by Bend The Light, on Flickr




Jumper at home (bit dusty) 2 by Bend The Light, on Flickr


----------



## CyberReport (Apr 10, 2011)

Great shot.


----------



## Bend The Light (Apr 10, 2011)

CyberReport said:


> Great shot.


 
Thanks.


----------



## TheFantasticG (Apr 10, 2011)

Thats good stuff you have there. 90mm with tubes? Dang. You were close.


----------



## Moe (Apr 10, 2011)

AAHHHH!!!!!!!

Ok, calm now. Man, I was hoping for photos of PEOPLE jumping.

Nice photos, BTW.


----------



## Bend The Light (Apr 10, 2011)

TheFantasticG said:


> Thats good stuff you have there. 90mm with tubes? Dang. You were close.


 
Yes, close...about 3 inches away at most...such a tiny spider, though...about 5mm top to tail.


----------



## Bend The Light (Apr 10, 2011)

Moe said:


> AAHHHH!!!!!!!
> 
> Ok, calm now. Man, I was hoping for photos of PEOPLE jumping.
> 
> Nice photos, BTW.


 

Ha ha...thanks. Can't be scared of these, though...tiny and cute!


----------



## EckoZero (Apr 10, 2011)

These are excellent shots - I love jumping spiders.

Loving the dedication of crawling 3 inches away from them on the floor for the shot! 


I think these are Zebra spiders which are indigenous to us UKers.
If they are (and I've never been able to get a photo of this alas) if you hold a mirror in front of them they will think it is a mate and dance for it!


----------



## Bend The Light (Apr 10, 2011)

EckoZero said:


> These are excellent shots - I love jumping spiders.
> 
> Loving the dedication of crawling 3 inches away from them on the floor for the shot!
> 
> ...


 
Well, I never quite got to the floor. 
This one was on a window sill...previous ones were halfway up a wall. In fact I moved away from the wall last time I was trying for one of these which was on the wall of a bird hide, and noticed a bloke stood there watching me. I sort of mumbled a bit..."erm...spiders...photos...small...um..." then let him pass. 

I have been advised to get a laser pointer to "spider wrangle" with. The mirror sounds like a plan, too...think I need a few extra hands! ha ha.

Yes, surely a zebra...I have some back shots, too, but they are not so interesting as the eyes!


----------

